# Partridge Party



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Had a fun day today with an old friend that I havent hung with for close to 20 years. We started out on the Chukar hills and finished the day in the lowlands looking for Huns.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hard to find anything more exciting than the sudden flush of a covey of Huns. They may be my very favorite upland bird. Looks like a great day!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man I wish I had the time for a dog!! I love the picts of yours!!


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep that confirms it. I'm pretty sure we should be friends.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome trip.

I would be much appreciative in any info you would be willing to give on getting into some huns.
They are on the bucket list.
I hunt chukars more than any other bird, but have not got into any huns yet.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome pics, great looking dogs. The first pic is my favorite.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Found me one Tiger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dustin - awesome job and way to smile in a picture for once! ;-)

bamacpl - great looking pup!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

bamacpl said:


> Found me one Tiger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! Good looking pup. Cant wait to see all your future posts of successful hunts and deceased birdies.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Dustin - awesome job and way to smile in a picture for once! ;-)
> 
> bamacpl - great looking pup!


Yeah ive been hearing enough about my sad droopy looking face on here so Ive been going to a smile therapist. I think its working a little.


----------



## Eclectic (Jun 9, 2014)

Great pictures of a memorable day! Way to make a guy jealous!


----------

